# Italy (Napoli/Salerno)



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

I am heading to Napoli/Salerno area of Italy this coming September and was wondering if anyone had any info on any trails (if there are any) near this area.

Thanks!


----------



## cg61doc (Sep 11, 2006)

Heading to Naples myself. The only riding I have heard of is around the rim of carney park. Will post more in July when I get there.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Great! I would appreciate any info you may acquire from your trip. Thanks!


----------

